# Iowa OSHA Issues Citations for Arc Explosion



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

3 different employers cited; and 5 people injured (some life-threatening) by arc flash from an 800A panel.

http://ecmweb.com/around-circuit/iowa-osha-issues-citations-arc-explosion


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

i wonder why they did it hot


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

ampman said:


> i wonder why they did it hot


 "Faster! cheaper! Professional electricians!" etc., etc.

A lot of guys don't take arc-flash seriously, and honestly, I'm not even sure they realize they don't.

Was just at a very well run, very safety-conscious site. But I'm watching a guy struggle to install grounds on a HV line while wearing a 40 cal suit. And one of his other guys thought nothing of walking up with zero PPE to help him. I know the guy isn't ignorant about electricity, but it's like it didn't even register in his brain that what he was doing was potentially hazardous.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

Big John said:


> A lot of guys don't take arc-flash seriously, and honestly, I'm not even sure they realize they don't.


That's because it's so over-hyped. Arc flash is not nearly as big of a problem as it's made out to be. The way people talk about it you would think that every time someone does live work there's an arc flash that will burn them to a crisp, when in reality we all know that live work is done everyday without incident. The drama that surrounds this topic does more harm than good to the cause.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

EBFD6 said:


> That's because it's so over-hyped. Arc flash is not nearly as big of a problem as it's made out to be. The way people talk about it you would think that every time someone does live work there's an arc flash that will burn them to a crisp, when in reality we all know that live work is done everyday without incident. The drama that surrounds this topic does more harm than good to the cause.


 Many guys don't have the training or education to differentiate "drama" from reality. The folks in this story obviously didn't. Erring on the side "drama" is dumb.


----------



## Nom Deplume (Jul 21, 2013)

EBFD6 said:


> That's because it's so over-hyped. Arc flash is not nearly as big of a problem as it's made out to be. The way people talk about it you would think that every time someone does live work there's an arc flash that will burn them to a crisp, when in reality we all know that live work is done everyday without incident. The drama that surrounds this topic does more harm than good to the cause.


Well said Cowboy.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

EBFD6 said:


> That's because it's so over-hyped. Arc flash is not nearly as big of a problem as it's made out to be. The way people talk about it you would think that every time someone does live work there's an arc flash that will burn them to a crisp, when in reality we all know that live work is done everyday without incident. The drama that surrounds this topic does more harm than good to the cause.


Tell that to the 5 guys with life-threatening injuries, and thier kids.


----------

